# Diagram



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Picked up a 322 new york cental cheap it runs need good cleaning parts missing trying to find parts list and diagram the tender has the smoke unit in it took tender apart nothing in side like i said paid 20. Maybe better off looking for tender but anyone tell me were i can locate . diagrams. Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Picked up a 322 new york cental cheap it runs need good cleaning parts missing trying to find parts list and diagram the tender has the smoke unit in it took tender apart nothing in side like i said paid 20. Maybe better off looking for tender but anyone tell me were i can locate . diagrams. Thanks


A smoke in tender for your Hudson is not cheap, but can be found on ebay..Figure on spending upwards to $50 bucks, maybe cheaper. You can also sometimes find just the chassis with the smoke unit.. Shells for the tender are around $20 or so.If you can, find a copy of the K-Line re-issue American Flyer Repair Manual. It has about 90% of all the wiring diagrams, operating instructions, and parts numbers you'll ever need. It's a must. My wife and younger son bought me a copy years ago and I use it exclusively.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Picked up a 322 new york cental cheap it runs need good cleaning parts missing trying to find parts list and diagram the tender has the smoke unit in it took tender apart nothing in side like i said paid 20. Maybe better off looking for tender but anyone tell me were i can locate . diagrams. Thanks


Click to make larger, click again to make it larger yet.
I can't find the parts number reference page, I will look again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Picked up a 322 new york cental cheap it runs need good cleaning parts missing trying to find parts list and diagram the tender has the smoke unit in it took tender apart nothing in side like i said paid 20. Maybe better off looking for tender but anyone tell me were i can locate . diagrams. Thanks



I think that one 322 locomotive has a smoke unit in it, but there is another 322 with no smoke unit, as that one came with the smoker in the tender.

Maybe one of the Flyer guys will verify this when they log on.

Can't find any reference for a parts chart to match up the numbers to.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I think that one 322 locomotive has a smoke unit in it, but there is another 322 with no smoke unit, as that one came with the smoker in the tender.
> 
> Maybe one of the Flyer guys will verify this when they log on.
> 
> Can't find ant reference for a parts chart to match up the numbers to.


Some Hudsons didn't have a smoke unit either Big Ed..The parts diagram is great, Big Ed, and if anyone needs a part # from it, get hold of me and I'll give you the part #.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't know of any wiring diagram of the smoke in tender unit, but Portlines.com has 2 repair clinics;#35 and #51 that tell how to repair one, and the differences between the 1946 and 1947 smoke in tender units. As flyernut suggests, your best bet is to pick up a complete tender unit if possible and proceed from there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't know if this will help someone but here it is,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Don't know if this will help someone but here it is,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512156


I've been using that diagram for years my friend!!! It's the only one that's clear and easy to read.. Thanks for posting....


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

flyernut said:


> I've been using that diagram for years my friend!!! It's the only one that's clear and easy to read.. Thanks for posting....


Ditto!! These diagrams taught me how to repair engines!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dooper said:


> Ditto!! These diagrams taught me how to repair engines!!


You got it baby.. Thanks for posting Big Ed.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Most of my trains would not be running without that wiring diagram ED.
Thanks for posting. Someone will need it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys should have a sticky thread to post things like this.
Then the new guys wouldn't have to search.

Heck, I searched while typing this.
You DO have a sticky for help, Reckers started it before he quit. Where I got that diagram is in there, but you have to search for it.

Your sticky thread just needs some organization to it.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

dooper said:


> Ditto!! These diagrams taught me how to repair engines!!



Yep taught me too. That diagram is priceless when it comes to wiring. I got one copy in one of those 3 holed clear vinyl holders or whatever they are called, taped to a piece of cardboard hanging on the wall and another in my 3 ring binder of repair diagrams. It was downloaded in color for each wire. With each wire in the diagram being colored, it is even easier to follow the wires. 

Kenny


----------

